# How Do I Interpret Specs?



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Hi...OK...I am trying to shop for a laptop...Here are the specs on an Alienware Laptop....What can I do with this laptop...e.g.
.....I need a laptop that can do all these things....
Can I use it to built a website?
Load my images onto Ebay?
Store many images?
Go to school online?
Use it when I am on the road?...sometimes 6 months out of a year
Add a printer to it?

Is around $500- $800 a good price for this Laptop? It is new. 

I am using this question as a reference point to learn how to read the specifications. If anyone can help me it would be appreciated... 

Intel Pentium 4 530 (3.4GHz 1MB Cache) Processor 
512MB PC2-4200 DDR2 Memory (2GB Maximum) 
40GB 5,400rpm Hard Drive 
24x CD-RW Combo Optical Drive 
17" WXGA+ (1440x900) LCD and GeForce 6800 Go Graphics with 256MB Memory 
Intel HD Audio 
v.92 56Kbps Modem, Gigabit Ethernet 
Four USB2, Two FireWire, One Type II PC Card Slot and 7-in-1 Media Reader 
15.6" x 11.7" x 2.1" @ 12.5 lbs. 
Windows XP Home Operating System


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Oh...One other thing...I am going to give Gene the big desktop PC (with 18" screen for his eyes), and need a good desktop and mobile replacement for me...thus the laptop idea....
Can I take my programs...like the Adobe 7.0, and Dreamweaver Macromedia disks, and load them on my laptop? Is that legal...do I have to take them out of my big PC? Gene doesn't need them.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

That is a killer laptop for that price. Alienware makes some very good machines, and the 6800 graphics option is great.

I figure that machine would do anything a good desktop machine will do. I can't preach legality to you about the programs. I know what I would do.

The machine will handle them though, I will say that.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Agreed, that machine will handle most anything, battery life may be of concern with that P4 processor, that would be the only downside.

Only other suggestion, go ahead and add another 512Mb of RAM(Maybe even just gor the the 2gig), you'll need it and might as well get it now.


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Thank-you so much Skivy and Loser o Limbs....I know I am headed in the right direction now....


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

You are welcome. Hows about ya order 2 and send me one for "testing".


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

Well if you could you could upgrade the hard drive size to maybe 60 or 80 gigs instead of 40.

And make that 3, the other for me to "test"


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Skivvywaver said:


> You are welcome. Hows about ya order 2 and send me one for "testing".


What I have been doing is watching ebay auctions on them....right now they are higher, but I'm hoping they go down after the holidays........... I won't get one for quite a while though.


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

The other ones I'm looking at are the Toshibas SATELLITE laptops....like ACA has....I saw some in the store today, and the screen graphics is to- die- for. OMG...I just loved them


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

The laptop you picked out is definitely a desktop replacement. What this means is they designed it to sit on a desk just like a desktop and hardly ever go anywhere. If this is what you want then you are all set. If you are like me and intend to carry your laptop EVERYWHERE you may wish to find a different model. The reason I say that is because this one will have very limited battery life(my guess is an hour, but you should call and find out) and it will be very heavy(13 pounds doesn't seem like a lot, but after the extras, 20 minutes on your should will feel like forever). If you do go for small/light/long batter life you will compromise on screen size and power, so it's up to you. If you want suggestions on small/light laptops let me know.


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Fyzbo, Yes...thanks... I would love suggestions..
The desktop replacements would be fine for me. You should see the beast I lug around from location to location now. The monitor alone is 23" on the outer edges diagonally. I guess it is a 18" viewable screen, and it's very deep. The tower is big too. It could get a lot more stuff put in it, but should be in one place. 
We move around, and hop from place to place 2-3 times a year sometimes. A desktop replacement would do well. I am not on planes or anything like that, and wouldn't be carrying the laptop.
. I would like something that can access on the road though, as we motorhome it sometimes, and I am tired of hunting down internet cafes and libraries to access my ebay business stuff and emails . 
I was looking at Toshiba Satellites the other day. They seem sleek and beautiful, but I was wondering if I needed the beefier desktop replacements for my lifestyle.
Some of the considerations are that I would like something that is not too small, or too difficult to get work done on it...hardware upgrades and the such...part changing that maybe I could do in the future....something that the parts would not be hard to find down the road maybe after the warranties are gone.....and familiar to people that do work on computers. 
Mostly I would use it for my website (building and maintenance), my online classes, digital images, ........OS software I would prefer XP Pro.....
I don't do gaming stuff, or anything like that.
Anything you can steer me towards would be greatly appreciated.....


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Oh, and I've only crashed my windows once in 4 years......so I don't push my system, or download music or big things or 10 browsers or anything like that


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Gabriel said:


> The other ones I'm looking at are the Toshibas SATELLITE laptops....like ACA has....I saw some in the store today, and the screen graphics is to- die- for. OMG...I just loved them


  Me still happy girl....it's heavy....but, hey, that is what the airport porters are for, right?


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Me still happy girl....it's heavy....but, hey, that is what the airport porters are for, right?


Yes, Candy....you are a bright girl now and know how to make them work for their paycheck

I am really smoking the Toshibas over...the new ones are still high, but by the time I can save up for one, they will be a little lower I am hoping....in the meantime I have to learn how to pick one out...that oughta take me about 9 or more months


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Whatever you do, don't rush. I looked over so so so many before I finally decided.

I'd always been a Dell fan (and then a Gateway fan until I lost money on their stock  ) 

If you'd told me I'd be using a Toshiba right now, a year ago....I would have laughed in your face  











oh, and then puked


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

Well it sounds like a desktop replacement is exactly what you want. Keep looking for the most powerful equipment for the lowest cost. Also get in to a store to look at the laptops, you can tell a lot by getting hands on with it, especially if the keyboard is cheap and how you like the screen. If you ever find yourself wanting to use it without an outlet you can always splurge for an external battery, they keep getting better and better, I can't wait till I've saved enough so that I could get one. Whatever you do, goodluck and congrats on getting a new PC.


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Thanks everyone...I will keep looking and testing hands on, and learning about them....thanks


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

Gabriel said:


> Yes, Candy....you are a bright girl now


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------

